# SPI - First week of June



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

I will be down on South Padre Island the first week of June. Anyone going offshore need some company? Willing to pay my share of gas/beer/bait and help clean the boat. Looking to get some state red snappers!

Thanks,

Bobby


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

Me 2 . I will be there 1.2.3 .lookinng for a ride


----------

